

Open invite to HN - halloween party at WePay (Palo Alto) this Friday  - aberman

Who (will be there):
  -Hackers
  -Founders
  -Press
  -Friends<p>What (is this all about):
We want to celebrate the phenomenal growth we've seen over the past year, and thank our team, investors, and  community for the important role they've played in it.<p>Where:
WePay HQ
455 Portage Ave. Ste. B
Palo Alto, CA 94306<p>When:
Friday, October 28th, 7pm 'til the po-lice shut us down, down...<p>Why (should I go):
  -You want to meet other cool startup people
  -You want to drink and eat for free (we'll have    an open bar, and the party is catered by Popeye's Chicken)
  -You want to take advantage of our photo booth/set, so you can take home a photo of you and your sweet costume.<p>Link to facebook event: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=289782027698784
======
pdufour
Will Bill Clerico be bringing his millionaire honeys?

